# bolo de cerveja



## jaxavi

Hola a todos. Tengo que traducir esta receta para un "bolo de cerveja" de portugués al castellano. Acá tienen mi intento. Agradecería cualquier ayuda. Gracias de antemano! 

Original en portugués:
Amasse e bata muito bem a margarina com o açúcar
até obter um creme esbranquiçado, depois adicione
os ovos, um a um e a cerveja, mexendo e batendo
durante 2 minutos. Junte a farinha de trigo e o fermento,
deixando-a cair entre os dedos, e continuando
a mexer até a farinha estar bem incorporada.
Unte depois uma forma com margarina, polvilhe-a
com farinha e deite o preparado.
Leve a cozer em forno médio cerca de 40 minutos

En castellano:
Amase y bata muy bien la margarina con el azúcar hasta obtener una crema blanquecina, después añada los huevos, uno a uno y la cerveza, mezclando y batiendo durante 2 minutos. Junte la harina de trigo y el fermento, dejando a caer entre los dedos, y continuando a mezclar hasta la harina está bien incorporada. Unte después a forma con margarina, polvo y harina y echar el preparado. Lleve a cocinar en horno medio cerca de 40 minutos.


----------



## wcaldasbr

Na minha opinião a tradução está ótima! Em português do Brasil, tenho visto poucas vezes o verbo "deitar" em receitas culinárias. No trecho "polvilhe-a
com farinha e deite o preparado" é mais comum assim "despeje o preparado". Mas vamos aguardar mais alguma opinião.

Abraços.


----------



## jaxavi

Wcaldasbr gracias por contestar. Saqué la receta de un diario portugués así que capaz que por allá se usan mas esas palabras que vos mencionaste. Como uruguayo estoy un poco familiarizado con el portugués de Brasil y muchas veces lo puedo entender.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

jaxavi said:


> Unte depois *uma forma* com margarina, polvilhe-a
> com farinha e deite o preparado.
> 
> Unte después *a forma* con margarina, polvo y harina y echar el preparado.



Hola, Jaxavi. Creo que _uma forma _= "un molde". Traduciría esta frase así:
_
Después, unte el molde con margarina,  espolvoréelo con harina y _déjelo preparado _eche el preparado. _

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos,

OCL


----------



## jaxavi

"Un molde" me parece bien pero creo que el resto quiere decir algo así:
"Después, unte el molde con margarina, levadura, y harina y echar el preparado (de azúcar, huevos, y cerveza)"

Creo que el verbo "deitar" en portugués es "echar" en español.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

jaxavi said:


> "Un molde" me parece bien pero creo que el resto quiere decir algo así:
> "Después, unte el molde con margarina, levadura, y harina y echar el preparado (de azúcar, huevos, y cerveza)"
> 
> Creo que el verbo "deitar" en portugués es "echar" en español.



Sí, creo que tienes razón. Muy bien, Jaxavi.

OCL


----------



## jaxavi

Gracias por tu ayuda, OCL. Eso de "molde" me ayudó mucho. Un abrazo.


----------



## willy2008

jaxavi said:


> Hola a todos. Tengo que traducir esta receta para un "bolo de cerveja" de portugués al castellano. Acá tienen mi intento. Agradecería cualquier ayuda. Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Original en portugués:
> Amasse e bata muito bem a margarina com o açúcar
> até obter um creme esbranquiçado, depois adicione
> os ovos, um a um e a cerveja, mexendo e batendo
> durante 2 minutos. Junte a farinha de trigo e o fermento,
> deixando-a cair entre os dedos, e continuando
> a mexer até a farinha estar bem incorporada.
> Unte depois uma forma com margarina, polvilhe-a
> com farinha e deite o preparado.
> Leve a cozer em forno médio cerca de 40 minutos
> 
> En castellano:
> Amase y bata muy bien la margarina con el azúcar hasta obtener una crema blanquecina, después añada los huevos, uno a uno y la cerveza, mezclando y batiendo durante 2 minutos. Junte la harina de trigo y el fermento, dejando lo caer entre los dedos, y continuando a mezclar hasta que la harina esté bien incorporada. Unte después un molde con margarina, polvo y harina y vierta el preparado. Lleve a cocinar en horno medio cerca de 40 minutos.


 Solo algunas correcciones,tu traducción esta muy bien.


----------



## jaxavi

Gracias willy. Hice un bolo de cerveja esta mañana y me quedó bien rico. Ahora estoy tomando mate y comiendo un pedazo de la torta  

Les mando un abrazo a los tres. Saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola *jaxavi*!

Muy buena traducción, con excelentes contribuciones de *olcountrylawyer* y *willy2008*. Permitanme notar dos errores *en el original*:





jaxavi said:


> ...adicione os ovos, um a um*,* e a cerveja, mexendo...
> ...farinha de trigo e o fermento, deixando-*os* cair entre os dedos...


Por lo tanto, en la traducción hay que añadir la comma,
...después añada los huevos, uno a uno*,* y la cerveza, mezclando​Y corregir la concordancia (harina _y_ fermiento)
harina de trigo y el fermento, dejando*los* caer entre los dedos...​¡Saludos, ché! (en el sur de Brasil, _chê/tchê_)


----------



## amistad2008

coolbrowne said:


> ¡Hola *jaxavi*!
> 
> Muy buena traducción, con excelentes contribuciones de *olcountrylawyer* y *willy2008*. Permitanme notar dos errores *en el original*or lo tanto, en la traducción hay que añadir la comma,
> ...después añada los huevos, uno a uno*,* y la cerveza, mezclando​Y corregir la concordancia (harina _y_ fermiento)
> harina de trigo y el fermento, dejando*los* caer entre los dedos...​¡Saludos, ché! (en el sur de Brasil, _chê/tchê_)


 
dejándolos, ¿cierto?


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> dejándolos, ¿cierto?


 
Efectivamente con acento. Pero podemos considerar que aljuntar la harina y el fermento se forma un combinado o mezcla, por lo que podremos sin error utilizar masculino o femenino singular o masculino plural

Dejándola (la mezcla)
Dejándolo (el compuesto)
Dejándolos, (los dos productos)

Saludos,

MG


----------



## coolbrowne

Bueno, gramaticalmente así se evita decir que el original tiene error 


Mangato said:


> ...podemos considerar que al juntar la harina y el fermento se forma un combinado o mezcla...


Pero culinariamente (si me permiten ) no veo porque se deba complicar con el paso a más de mezclarlos (y ensuciar un otro cuenco, etc.). Yo los añadiria uno a uno pero... ¿qué sé yo?


----------



## olivinha

> Junte a farinha de trigo e o fermento,
> deixando-a cair entre os dedos, e continuando
> a mexer *até a farinha* estar bem incorporada.


Eu deixaria _dejándola_ mesmo porque claramente se refere à farinha, considerando o que vem a seguir: _e continuando a mexer *até a farinha* estar bem incorporada._ Isso se faz para desmanchar as possíveis pelotas que se formam na farinha. É mais fácil desmanchar estas bolinhas de farinha fora da massa. Muitas vezes isso se faz com uma peneira: em vez de adicionar diretamente à massa, se passa a farinha antes por uma peneira para facilitar a incorporação da mesma à massa.
Também há possibilidade de que farinha se refira já a mescla (como aponta Mangato). Em qualquer receita, a quantidade de farinha geralmente é muito maior que a de fermento (xícaras versus colherinhas de sobremesa ou de café). Ao adicionar estes dois produtos, a farinha e o fermento viram uma farinha só.

A propósito, se for para mudar para _dejándolo_, teria que mexer no resto da frase e não vejo por quê.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Eu deixaria _dejándola_ mesmo porque claramente se refere à farinha, considerando o que vem a seguir: _e continuando a mexer *até a farinha* estar bem incorporada._ Isso se faz para desmanchar as possíveis pelotas que se formam na farinha. É mais fácil desmanchar estas bolinhas de farinha fora da massa. Muitas vezes isso se faz com uma peneira: em vez de adicionar diretamente à massa, se passa a farinha antes por uma peneira para facilitar a incorporação da mesma à massa.
> Também há possibilidade de que farinha se refira já a mescla (como aponta Mangato). Em qualquer receita, a quantidade de farinha geralmente é muito maior que a de fermento (xícaras versus colherinhas de sobremesa ou de café). Ao adicionar estes dois produtos, a farinha e o fermento viram uma farinha só.
> 
> A propósito, se for para mudar para _dejándolo_, teria que mexer no resto da frase e não vejo por quê.


 
A Oli deu no alvo. Embora é experiente.  Eu quero experimentar desse bolo


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente! Estou tentando entender por que uma discussão para entender uma simples receita virou numa discussão sobre dejándolos e quejandos. O Mangato concisamente nos disse como usar um ou outro. Ponto. A receita funcionou, a pessoa até já comeu. Passemos aos aperitivos! Próximo hilo!


----------

